# Eclipse findet Lomboz plugin nicht ?!



## margera (27. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe Eclipse 3.01 entpackt und in das gleiche Verzeichnis das Lomboz Plugin entpackt . Beim start von Eclipse findet er aber das Plugin nicht ! . Es ist aber schon an der richtigen Stelle entpackt , da bin ich mir sicher . Verwenden tu ich noch Java 1,5 jdk .. "normale" Java Klassen kann ich erstellen und ausführen nur das Lomboz Plugin wird irgendwie nicht erkannt !
Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. August 2004)

Es gibt ein spezielles Plugin-Verzeichnis, aber das sollte man beim durchklicken durch die Verzeichnisse auf anhieb erkennen.

PS: Linux oder Win32?


----------



## margera (30. August 2004)

windowsXP !

Natürlich sehe ich das Plugin Verzeichnis !
Dort sind auch die Lomboz Sachen alle drin aber das einzigste was Eclipse erkennt ist das XDoclet Plugin was bei Lomboz dabei war!
Hab gehört dass man den Config Ordner löschen soll aber auch das hat nicht geholfen...auch ein Reload der Plugins bringt nichts .. und der Configuration Manager findet genauso wenig!

p.s. habe gerade auf der lomboz webseite gelesen dass man unbedingt auch noch das EMF plugin benötigt .. vielleicht liegts ja daran !
werd das heute nachmittag nochmal testen und falls es hilft geb ich bescheid !


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. August 2004)

In der 3er Version vom Eclipse ist das sogar so, dass Du die Plugins während der Laufzeit einbinden und sofort nutzen kannst.
Also ich hab das EMF generell drauf, kann gut sein, dass Lomboz darauf aufbaut, aber mhh....

Ich schau nachher zuhaus auch noch mal bei meinem Eclipse direkt nach.


----------



## margera (30. August 2004)

hier steht dass das EMF auf jeden fall benötigt wird um lomboz zu installieren .. warum weiss ich zwar auch nicht ist wohl aber so *g*

http://www.imixs.org/websites/imixs-org.nsf/xsltfolder/$System.HTML/$File/index.html?open&open=http://www.imixs.org/websites/imixs-org.nsf/chapter/0025.?OpenDocument

werd das dann ma daheim nachinstallieren !


----------



## Thomas Kuse (31. August 2004)

Was ist denn das für ein kranker Link?
Der funktioniert bei mir gar nicht!


----------



## margera (31. August 2004)

hier der link nochmal ! 
mit dem EMF plugin  jetzt auch lomboz bei mir ... hab dann tomcat5 installiert und wollte den mit lomboz starten .. ging natürlich wieder nicht aber ...
nach ewigem googlen und chinesisch text übersetzen hier die lösung für Tomcat5 ! 

I edited the file "tomcat50x.server" under 
C:\eclipse\plugins\com.objectlearn.jdt.j2ee_3.0.1\servers 
and changed 
-Djava.endorsed.dirs="${serverRootDirectory}/bin;${serverRootDirectory}/common/endorsed" 

to 

-Djava.endorsed.dirs="${serverRootDirectory}/common/endorsed" 

in the following 'tags': 

<startVmParameters>-DJAVA_HOME="${jrePath}" -Dcatalina.base="${serverRootDirectory}" -Dcatalina.home="${serverRootDirectory}" -Djava.io.tmpdir="${serverRootDirectory}/temp" -Djava.endorsed.dirs="${serverRootDirectory}/bin;${serverRootDirectory}/common/endorsed"</startVmParameters> 
and 

<stopVmParameters>-DJAVA_HOME="${jrePath}" -Dcatalina.base="${serverRootDirectory}" -Dcatalina.home="${serverRootDirectory}" -Djava.io.tmpdir="${serverRootDirectory}/temp" -Djava.endorsed.dirs="${serverRootDirectory}/bin;${serverRootDirectory}/common/endorsed"</stopVmParameters> 

This matches the value used in my catalina.bat file when lauched from the command prompt. 

damit gehts bei mir jetzt wunderbar !

wenn mal einer noch eine server config für den aktuellsten JBoss hätte wäre das wunderbar !


----------

